# where should i put the barn???



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

i am puting the pasture on both sides of our driveway with 2 acres on both sides.
where should i put the barn?
what should i put in the barn? (only getting 2 horses)
how big should the barn be?
oops. sorry I'm getting carried away from the main questoin. 
I'm a newbie.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Larra98 said:


> i am puting the pasture on both sides of our driveway with 2 acres on both sides.
> where should i put the barn?
> what should i put in the barn? (only getting 2 horses)
> how big should the barn be?
> ...


Where your water supply will be! Nothing worse than carting water all over the place!

We have a 30 x 40 pole barn (Gambrel roof type) with a 1/2 loft for hay storage. We have 3 stalls (about 10 x 10 ea) and room for the tack & tractor. I have 3 horses and I wouldn't want the barn any smaller


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Think of water supply, year round access, sunlight, shade and wind. Keep it on high ground too!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

For location - 

think ease of access for trailer, as well as truck to drop off supplies ect
also ease of access from house. And line of sight from house - some people like to be able to see the building for ease of mind, others want it out of the way so not to spoil views that can be obtained from a certain point of the house.
find a location where it is sheltered against strong winds and sunlight- ie a treeline
make sure the area you select drains well!!! and make sure it is not in the path of water runoff, or alternatively deflect water runoff around the building.
think water and power hookups. Alternative options are a solar system ( which costs initially, but is great in the long term), and a way of collecting water and storing it, with a solar pump to distribute it. When looking into this option you need to consider the amount of rainfall in your area and your ability to collect it efectively. Will there be enough to store, and are you able to store in amounts that will give you adequate supply to get you through dry periods? The amount of water you can collect will be in relation to the surface area of the structures roof, which is reflected by the structures size. For what you want, you only need a small structure, so that is something you need to think about when planning your water supply. Another option to consider is having the water collected from your structure run off directly into a large trough, which can supply the horses while in pasture. Then, have your water supply hooked up to wash and fill buckets in the stalls. This way, you are still making use of water that would otherwise go to waste and cause the area around the structer to become boggy, and yet still have a backup supply to get you through a dry spell.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

For the structure itself- 

You only plan on having 2 horses, but having a spare stall or two can come in handy. You may desire to add to your herd in the future; you may find that your pasture is capable of supporting an extra horse, and so take on a boarder for extra cash; you may find that one stall is in need of repair, or just a chance to air and dry out, and so use the spare stall in the meantime.
You do not NEED a dedicated grooming area when you have only two horses, as you can tie them in their stall or outside it. They do have advantages however, such as having a power outlet specifically for clippers; being able to store all your grooming items in the area they are needed and having quick easy access to them, instead of having to pack them up and cart them from horse to horse; having all hair, dirt and much from hooves confined to one area, making the clean up easier ect. Having this type of area can be a great time saver. But this is really an issue of personal preference.
Wash area. This is best kept outside. Using roughened cement or a gravel base will assist in drainage and prevent the area from becoming boggy. Not only is this safer and more hygienic, but is also gives a much nicer look. Select an area which slopes away from your structure.
Tack room - obviously it needs to be large enough to store saddles, bridles, blankets, and smaller items. But what else do you want? Do you want a small fridge for storing medications?? An old washer specifically for blankets? (and if you do, think about how this will drain) Desk space? Shelving to display ribbons and trophies? A chair to sit while cleaning tack? All these little things need prior planning to ensure the room is functional.
Feed room. I recomend storing the bulk of hay away from the structure, as it can be a fire risk, can encourage rodents and snakes, and it is not unheard of that older bales can develope mold. This is not something you want in the air. So only plan of keeping sealed grain bins and at most 2 bales in the structure at any time. This can be stored in the tack room, or an area of its own, that is up to you.
Type of structure - center aisle, shedrow ect. Each have advantages and disadvantages, and in the end it comes down to what will work best for you.
Ventilation - having windows in the stalls is always important, however if you settle on a style of barn that is mostly enclosed (ie center aisle) you need to allow good air flow thru the structure. Doors on each end of the aisle allow an entry point and continuous flow. Vents at the roof line allow stale hot air an escape ect.
I think that covers a lot of the basics. Definatly take time to research different options, make a plan, and think everything thru before you start building.


----------

